# UNEDITED Cooterville Mud Rides VIDEO



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

This some left over footage from our ride Labor day weekend and also the following weekend. Enjoy and let me know what yall think!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice vid as always. Keep 'em comin'


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

Love it. Rozzy


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Makes me miss my brute


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Great vid SMJ. Just makes me wish even more that I wouldn't have passed on that ride! :banghead:


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Polaris425- Sweet pics man!
Filthy - Its turning into one of my favorite parks around for sure.


----------

